# Another fake rock/background build! (for a BTS)



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys

Well, I'm half way through a fortnight off and have decided that Jo-jo, my blue tongued skink needs a new viv. As I'm off I thought I'd go all out with a naturalistic fake-rock and tree thing!

Here is my progress so far.....


First the frame (don't worry, I know it's pine - it already has a coat of matt varnish and the final viv will be thoroughly sealed!)









Add some polystyrene and a bit of wire mesh









Fill wire mesh with newspaper ready for expanding foam finish...









Add more polystyrene rocks etc









That's as far as I've got as yet, more pics to follow (I've already changed the rock layout since that last pic!...)

Cheers


Andy


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking good so far!


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

lookin good!
Waiting to see how the expanding foam will work out!


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

A good start mate! What better was to spend a fortnight off!

When it comes to finishing (grouting, painting etc) check out this site. The fake rock this guys does is better than anything i've ever seen in my life and he has a bit of fake wood too.....

Lizard care, and fake rock wall landscapes


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

cool!


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

superb stuff mate


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Foam on.

This was a whole can emptied all over my wire frame. As you can see, I needed to pop out and grab another can!










Second can bought, and I decided to glue in a piece of 'rock' behind the large root in order to allow the root to 'grow around' the rock.




















Still can't decide if I leave it as a knarly old tree trunk and paint it as is, or if it looks too much like 'expanded foam' and as such I should carve it and grout it as I will the polystyrene rocks!

I'll continue to sculpt and construct the rocks while I decide!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

hmm I think once painted it might look good how it is, the way the expanding foam looks makes it seem like an old gnarly rooty tree evil...thing.:lol2:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

How about doing a bit of reshaping with sandpaper? It looks pretty nice as it is, but I think you'll still be able to tell it's expanded foam once it's painted. If you roughen it up a bit and maybe smooth out some of the larger bulges you could still keep the grooved effect of the foam, but make it look a bit more like a tree trunk?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Its looking fantastic!

I have been lazy, I really need to get on the case with 2 more viv's I need to do.

But it is looking wicked, looking forwards to finished pics!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's the next installment...

Doesn't look like I've done much, but all the rock is shaped and carved and once the adhesive is dry it's time for the grout!

I've experimented with the foam on a few rough bits and carving makes it look rubbish. When I sand it, it also pulls and looks odd. Therefore I've decided to leave it. I think with careful painting and a matt finish, once in context will look like the knarly old tree trunk/root I'm after (even if you can still see how it was made...)

Anyway, here's the updated pics

rock carve


















The cave will be removable for easy cleaning.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Finished wall carve without cave










Finished wall carve with cave in place











Now for the grouting!:whistling2:


----------



## willie60 (Aug 11, 2009)

They look cool m8. What is Fake rock?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

It's rock thats not real....:whistling2:


Basically its creating a naturalistic and/or 3D vivarium background. You carve it out of polystyrene or insulating foamboard or expanding foam etc, then cover in grout, paint and varnish. The final result looks a bit better than your standard wooden box (or at least thats the idea!)

Have a quick look through the threads in this section (or use the search engine at the top) to find lots of examples of others on here!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I think I've been out classed by the 'pimped my viv' ice temple thread!:blush:


Still, I'm having fun!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, despite all the attention being on the alien versus predator viv conversion (and frankly, quite rightly so! - it's amazing!) I'm cracking on with my build too.

First layer of grout is on, this is grey grout but they also had a bag of 'sandstone' grout powder that had split and so was heavily reduced. I'll be using that for the second layer in order to be able to see clearly where I have been. This layer was quite thick, so I think the next one will be more loose for a smoother finish!

Anyway, here's a pic











Cheers

Andy


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good mate


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

:2thumb:thanks Neil!


Cheers

Andy


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Its looking fantastic 

Cant wait for the finished result!


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mate the Alien versus Predator viv is one of the most amazing vivs i've ever seen and it's not even done yet! :notworthy:

As for yours, still wicked! And as for the trunk, i think it'll look like expanded foam if you just paint it as it is. Personally i'd give it a couple of layers of grout (last coat nice and thick) to make it look a bit more woody! 

10/10 so far though bud! :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, and the advice!

I have decided to grout the tree with a couple of layers of thin grout in order to improve it's look. Hopefully it will be successful!

This is the next layer (this time with a different coloured grout in order to be able to see if I'd missed anywhere!










Cheers

Andy


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Its looking really good, my only thought was how easy will the tree trunk be to clean?! Looks like it could be a nightmare - but I have no idea what skink poo is like!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Fluffygirl said:


> but I have no idea what skink poo is like!


Louise is very focused on poo tonight.

I think its because one of our cresties gave her a special present this evening....

:whistling2:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Dont be too self critical mate, the tree root will look fine with some more grout to fill in the deeper crevices. 
The problem with makin fake rock environments is that there is no guideline to say whats right or wrong. In reality they are all right. The make or break is the colouration, not the shape.
I have done a few myself and so far yours is right on the money : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Fluffygirl said:


> Its looking really good, my only thought was how easy will the tree trunk be to clean?! Looks like it could be a nightmare - but I have no idea what skink poo is like!


Hopefully, by the time it is fully grouted, liquid plasticked and varnished it will be a quick hose down with a bit of warm soapy water!......hopefully....



excession said:


> Louise is very focused on poo tonight.
> 
> I think its because one of our cresties gave her a special present this evening....
> 
> :whistling2:


:lol2: I think we 'met' at Kiddy. Where you the guys with the exo-terra filled with genius magnetic furniture stuff?



Toeboe said:


> Dont be too self critical mate, the tree root will look fine with some more grout to fill in the deeper crevices.
> The problem with makin fake rock environments is that there is no guideline to say whats right or wrong. In reality they are all right. The make or break is the colouration, not the shape.
> I have done a few myself and so far yours is right on the money : victory:


 
I'm always very self critical to be fair, especially when it comes to my photographs (not these obviously as they're just 'snap-shots', but my 'proper ones'). I'm actually really pleased with it so far and I believe it looks much better 'in the flesh' than the photos show (the perspective is weird and the trunk looks much less like expanding foam) but I'm hoping that the painting and the 'finishing touches' will really make it stand out!

Cheers for the comments guys!

Andy


----------



## RipplySquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking really good Andy! I do love the way you have done the stump of the tree, wish i had thought of that when re-vamping my vivs :2thumb:

Kyle


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish i had that viv i think i might make my own


----------



## sdc77 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Inspired*

Looking GREAT!.. So good in fact that.. along with the other fake rock builds youv'e inspired me and Ive done my own.. Tomorrow is the intro day for it.. I cant wait .. let alone them


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Done a bit more this evening

Moved it to the bathroom for the spraying stage (don't want the fumes upsetting the animals in the rep room).










Ever since I moved it, I've been trying to persuade the better half that she doesn't need a bath as I think it looks great there!


Masked and ready for paint










primer first to help the paint bond











And then the first base coat colour


















I'll be doing the stones later tonight and then it's on with the drybrush work!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, I did the stones last night and I think it looks pretty good! I'll post pics later, but I've got to finish the tree first (bought the wrong paint (satin finish instead of matt:devil so have to go and swap it!)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats looking fantastic!!

I think the tree is going to look stunning once youve done the dry brushing...

I am waiting for a new viv to arrive then I am going to be making a back drop for a group of Leos - should be exciting  My OH is trying to convince me that a rainbow coloured temple is the way to go but I am not feeling it....

And yes that was us two at the WMRS expo  

I think we've finally made our minds up to do donny also - just need to stump up the cash for the table now... 

I think must must have 'met' tons of RFUKers without realising who is who


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

that looks great would you say spraypaints better than hand painting?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

keviin2k9 said:


> that looks great would you say spraypaints better than hand painting?


Not sure about 'better' but it is certainly quicker and gives a more even finish with no brush marks. It is more expensive though! (~£6 a can)

I've also used a couple of different colours on the rock background whilst at the same time, leaving the base 'sandstone' coloured grout you can see in earlier pictures as the main base colour.

I was going to use spray to pick out highlights on the tree, but they don't do suitable colours in Matt (only 'satin finish') and I wouldn't need nearly as much. Therefore for the tree I have used tester pots of brown emulsions and a large brush to dab on a few different colours. I intend to seal the whole lot under a good couple of coats of matt varnish to 'seal the deal, then its just a few fake plants, substrate and lizard!

More pics later!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

sdc77 said:


> Looking GREAT!.. So good in fact that.. along with the other fake rock builds youv'e inspired me and Ive done my own.. Tomorrow is the intro day for it.. I cant wait .. let alone them


 
WE NEED PICS!:lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Final paint pics before a quick sky paint above the rocks and tree on the left and right and then the varnish, substrate and plants...oh and Jo-jo of course!




























close up










I'm actually quite chuffed with it so far

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

shameless bump! (definitely going to use 'pimp' in the title to my next build!:whistling2


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

thats amazing


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Kev!


----------



## Kerry1968 (Aug 14, 2009)

Love the tree root, I'm enjoying watching your progress. Keeping ideas stored for when I start viv decorating!


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Its lush :flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Kerry1968 said:


> Love the tree root, I'm enjoying watching your progress. Keeping ideas stored for when I start viv decorating!


Glad to hear it! Don't forget to post lots of pics!


.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Its lush :flrt:


 thanks hun :2thumb:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Tung Chung (Apr 10, 2009)

Look great so far, well done mate

Tung


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

bothrops said:


> I'm actually quite chuffed with it so far
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


So you should be, it looks fantastic.

In fact, have a BLAST of emotes as I know you love em!!
:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:

I think I am off to buy the bits to start my Leo build tomorrow 

I am going for a Roman theme, should be fun!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

excession said:


> So you should be, it looks fantastic.
> 
> In fact, have a BLAST of emotes as I know you love em!!
> :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:
> ...


Thanks for the little yellow fellas!


Good luck with your design and of course it goes without saying......

PICS!!!!


Cheers

Andy


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

excession said:


> So you should be, it looks fantastic.
> 
> In fact, have a BLAST of emotes as I know you love em!!
> :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:
> ...


Wow can't wait to see that, sounds really different! As you can tell I like things out of the ordinary :lol2:

Keep up the good work as well Bothrops, the viv is looking ace! :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

spatte88 said:


> Keep up the good work as well Bothrops, the viv is looking ace! :2thumb:


A mere shadow of an effort in comparison to yours though!:2thumb:

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Updates? :mf_dribble:


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

wow that looks aamazing so far cnt wait to see it when its finished !! 
:gasp::2thumb::gasp::2thumb::gasp::2thumb::gasp::2thumb::no1::no1:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Not a great deal more done (waiting for pay day so I can afford the extortionate Matt finish varnish that I need!). But I have added the removable hide part in the stone wall. This sits securely in place and can easily be lifted in and out for easy cleaning!

No hide










hide in place










close up











Pay day on thursday, so I'll hopefully be finishing this weekend!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## melmac (Aug 15, 2009)

looks fantastic mate,im a newbie and im gettin so many ideas on what to do from you guys,gonna set up a basic for some cams then i wil have a play makin my own viv and ornamentations up


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

I cant get over how good this looks! The tree root is so realistic!:no1:

What will be going in the open floor areas? Bark chips or something?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Wizard said:


> I cant get over how good this looks! The tree root is so realistic!:no1:
> 
> What will be going in the open floor areas? Bark chips or something?


 
I'm going to go for a more natural look. I'm thinking of soil/limestone gravel/clay mix (similiar to the 'tortoise substrate' stuff you can know buy) topped with a scattering of dead leaves (oak probably).

This'll give the skink a solid enough substrate, but one he can still dig into.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## kirkfreeman (Dec 17, 2008)

Such a cool viv! They should sell more like this mainstream! I would buy any day!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

kirkfreeman said:


> Such a cool viv! They should sell more like this mainstream! I would buy any day!


 
I was thinking about it, unfortunately, in order to make these to order and cover materials and labour I would have to sell them in the region of £200-£300 depending on size and detail levels.

Not sure they'd 'fly out' at that!


Slightly updated pics - not done a lot recently but I have sealed it all, roughly painted the ends and added a few fake plants (not fixed yet)





























Just electrics and substrate to go now!


Cheers

Andy


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

loving it fella:notworthy:


----------



## t o k a y (Aug 4, 2009)

look nice well done:no1:


----------



## newratster09 (Aug 9, 2009)

wish i knew how to make stuff like that would be fab! well done!


----------



## ObsessedWithSerpents (Sep 2, 2009)

looks brilliant:no1::notworthy:make sure you shw us it with the substrate in and the bts


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Amazed*



bothrops said:


> I was thinking about it, unfortunately, in order to make these to order and cover materials and labour I would have to sell them in the region of £200-£300 depending on size and detail levels.
> 
> Not sure they'd 'fly out' at that!
> 
> ...


Thats amazing buddy

One of the best i have seen 
I really like the two different looks with the poly and the exp foam
The colour shading is amazing too

Keep up the good work and get some pics when the rep gets into his/her new home

Mike


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

its looking great. its gona be amazing once its finished.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

newratster09 said:


> wish i knew how to make stuff like that would be fab! well done!


you do!: victory:

This thread shows you how!

Feel free to copy away (advice is only a post away!)

Cheers for all the comments guys, glad you like it!

more pics soon!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

:notworthy: Amazing viv Andy!

You have a talent....

*wonders whether to do something similar himself*


----------



## Willdbow (May 17, 2008)

Have you got any with the bts in its new home:2thumb:

Awsome build


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

looks very nice. well done mate: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Moved the viv to it's final resting place today, allwoing me to add substrate and see what Jo-jo looks like in the viv. I haven't added the heating and lighting yet, and still need to get glass and runners, but thought I'd share what it will look like when its finished!


Here we go...

whole viv










on the tree










in the cave











Hope you like - I think Jo-jo looks like he/she'll be very happy in here!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

1st class job Andy. Love it to bits. Is that leaves you have on the bottom?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

mike10205 said:


> 1st class job Andy. Love it to bits. Is that leaves you have on the bottom?


Yeah - I've gone for a sort of bio-active substrate which is a compost/bug-bed/dendrosoil/sand/fine gravel mix which is a bit of an experiment and I happened to have a few oak leaves left over from my dendrobates viv build so I scattered those around to finish the effect. Just need to add her/his waterbowl and obviously the ceramic, UV and roof!

(Jo-jo has been returned to her current viv until this one has been finished!)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

It looks really good with the leaves. Tried the same sort of thing with our beardie only with bamboo leaves from the back garden. Boiled them for an hour and dried them out for a week or so. Beardie started to eat them and we took it all. Was worried it maybe harmful but didn't know and didn't want to take the risk

But it looked really well mixed with the substrate


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

that loks sweet man I want to get back in to reps and am workin on convinsing the mrs to let me do a viv like this


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Even more stunning with the substrate and leaves!

The award for most artistic viv goes to......


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

That looks great, and the BTS is very nice too. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks awesome, lovely BTS too.
Good step by step too:2thumb:


----------



## Dom1991 (Jan 19, 2009)

Great looking background Andy, pretty simple layout but really nice detail.
I'm sure Jo-Jo'll approve when s/he officially moves in. :2thumb:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That looks superb now it's finished, well worth all the hard work.

I am loving the tree stump!:flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Well payday arrived and with it came the glass and a few last bits! Jojo has finally moved in!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Excuse the quality of the pics - just took a few snaps!

..and yes, the water bowl is only temporary - waiting on a slightly more natural exo-terra one as soon as it arrives (damn postal strike!:whip





































All that effort and this is the thanks I get!:lol2:












Cheers

Andy


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome little fella:2thumb:
I really want one now :hmm:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Awesome little fella:2thumb:
> I really want one now :hmm:


Little? Jojo is 21 inches head to tail! I guess s/he looks small 'cos it's such a large viv!

Here is a pic to show how big s/he is!










You really should take the plunge - BTS are fantastic lizards, full of character and relatively easy to keep!


Cheers

Andy


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

amazing viv! lots of time and love been put into it... a great asset to your collection it seems.
well done, great viv and skinky!

Ian


----------



## natho8 (Oct 24, 2008)

awsome:notworthy:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Some of the grout has cracked off the bottom of the tree. Any ideas how I can avoid this happening again in the future?


----------



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

love it so far: victory: lol just saw the new picks very very nice


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

yup is does look awesome


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that is brilliant: victory:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

AWSOME WOW!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

OMG!! Another creative person! That looks awesome! Well done hun :no1:


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Some of the grout has cracked off the bottom of the tree. Any ideas how I can avoid this happening again in the future?


Wouldn't varnish make it a lot tougher? Either before painting or in the first couple of coats or even in with the grout? 
I'd imagine that it happened because it is hollow underneath and under the wire has given way slightly under pressure...
I would either re-grout, repaint with varnish in mix, could 'no more nails' the crack and then re-paint it?

Would it be a bad idea to open the crack up a bit and insert the nozzle of a new can of expanding foam into the hole and just fill it right up to give more compression strength? (then obviously seal and re-paint afterwards)...

Tell Jo jo to be more careful!:whistling2:


----------



## jo8225 (Jun 6, 2010)

wow....im ginna try nag my bf into making a viv based on this for my bosc lol very cool:2thumb:


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

:2thumb:wow andy looks amazing!!


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

lets say i made a platform out of wood, what paint is safe under the heat of a basking spot that wont give off fumes or something when warm ?

i ask cos im thinking of building a platform for my bearded dragon and i wanted to paint it to


----------



## mickmorelia (Feb 19, 2011)

I really enjoyed followig that ,well done an amazing construction and a work of art .

Cheers Nick


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

hats off to ya, i gotta say, not to many (myself included) would have the skill or patience to creat something like what you have created here

well done :2thumb:


----------



## ju5t1n (Jan 10, 2010)

mmmm im sorry too burst your bubble i just read all the way through and with all the positive comments i think you need a negative comment 
that viv would look a hell of a lot better in my rep shed :Na_Na_Na_Na:
thats a cracking viv i like the use of the tree stump effect and with the scattered leaves it truly looks as real as it can 
top build :no1:


----------



## missygrumps (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome, It looks great :no1:


----------

